# GuoJia vs HaiYan



## WeIsPrius (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm confused...what's the difference? For example I just purchased this cube:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250620859975&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

Nowhere does it say "Haiyan." Did I buy the wrong thing?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 27, 2010)

GuoJia = the make
Haiyan = one of the cube model of GuoJia (Alpha).
The cube in the link is an A5:

Make: Alpha (AKA Guojia)
Model: V


The so-called Haiyan cube:
Make: Alpha (AKA Guojia)
Model: Haiyan


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Daniel, so there is no such thing as a *GuoJia Haiyan Alpha V* (I know I know, its named not in that order)?? Because I thought the Alpha Haiyan was a type V. 

Basically, I wanted whatever cube everyone was talking about when they said "F2 vs AV" "F2 vs AV" "F2 vs AV" blah blah blah. I hope I got the best thing.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 27, 2010)

Its an Alpha V


----------



## tarpshack (Aug 27, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> Thanks Daniel, so there is no such thing as a *GuoJia Haiyan Alpha V* (I know I know, its named not in that order)?? Because I thought the Alpha Haiyan was a type V.
> 
> Basically, I wanted whatever cube everyone was talking about when they said "F2 vs AV" "F2 vs AV" "F2 vs AV" blah blah blah. I hope I got the best thing.




What may be confusing you is that a "Haiyan Memory" cube is actually a modded Alpha V, but a Haiyan Memory cube is different from a Haiyan cube. I think the cube names are very confusing, but it appears you did buy the AV that everyone talked about. So no worries.


----------



## MEn (Aug 27, 2010)

Is it just me, or do those cubies look too rounded out to be an AV?


----------



## nickvu2 (Aug 27, 2010)

MEn said:


> Is it just me, or do those cubies look too rounded out to be an AV?


Yeah, my AV doesn't have rounded cubies like that. Could this be that new mold I heard people talking about?


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 27, 2010)

It looks like the other A Vs to me. Why don't you show me a picture of yours.


----------



## tarpshack (Aug 27, 2010)

WeIsPrius said:


> It looks like the other A Vs to me. Why don't you show me a picture of yours.



Stefan has pictures of the Alpha V on his site
http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=10


----------



## WeIsPrius (Aug 27, 2010)

tarpshack said:


> Stefan has pictures of the Alpha V on his site
> http://speedcubes.net/model.php?model=10



Thanks. If you ask me they look the same. 

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u84/xyzmall/RB/RB119b.jpg

http://speedcubes.net/images/10/front.jpg

It's possible that the eBay seller used FII stickers giving the illusion that it's more rounded. The center pieces of the black cube are definitely rounded. http://speedcubes.net/images/10/frame.jpg and I don't see how the white cube is any different.


----------



## maggot (Aug 27, 2010)

these 2 links are indeed AV cube. haiyan memory is a modded version of this cube where the corner are sanded down to be curved instead of angular when they are new. only the edges of the corner on the inside (outer edge is not necessary) the e-bay item you purchased, i do agree with other poster, the first picture you see with stickers it is a really bad angle and does not look like an AV, it looks more like F2 lol. haiyans cube is different from the AV or haiyan memory. you probably do not want haiyans cube, although it is not a bad cube.


----------



## The Puzzler (Sep 19, 2010)

scroll down to where you can see the different edges. One says Fiii


----------

